# Need for Speed World Serverprobleme



## Faboulas (11. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir jetzt wo es kostenlos ist, gestern Need for Speed World runtergeladen, aber kann es nicht spielen. Ich kann das Spiel ganz normal öffnen und konnte mir auch einen Fahrer normal erstellen, aber sobald ich in der Welt bin und losfahre, kommt nach ca. 10sec eine Meldung, dass meine Verbindung zu den Servern abgerissen ist. Was könnte der Grund hierfür sein?? Ich habs auch schon versucht mit abgeschlatetem Antivir und abgeschalteter Firewall...
Gruß Faboulas


----------



## GxGamer (11. September 2010)

Die Server scheinen wohl überlastet zu sein.
Ich habs auch grad mal ein Rennen gezockt und der Verbindungsaufbau war recht langsam. Das Rennen an sich lief zwar gut, aber in der freien Fahrt dauerts etwas bis andere Spieler erscheinen und auch bei Zieleinlauf hats gedauert bis mir meine Position angezeigt wurde.

Versuchs später einfach nochmal.


----------



## dj*viper (11. September 2010)

hab auch öfter probleme mit nfsw, es scheinen die server überlastet zu sein...wurd auch schon paar mal disconnected wegen server blabla -.-

naja was solls, ist ja kostenlos XD


----------



## hwk (11. September 2010)

Sobald ich "Enter World" drück und 2 sekunden drin bin kackt das Spiel ab...  genau das gleiche wenn ich die Optionen öffnen will -_-


----------



## Faboulas (18. September 2010)

Ich konnts bis jetzt immer noch nicht spielen...egal ob ich es nachts, tagsüber, mit oder ohne Firewall probiert hab, es ist immer das gleiche. An einem Tag wars so, dass ich in der Welt fahren konnte, aber nichts kam um Rennen zu fahren, wenn ich mich in die Punkte gestellt hab. Hat einer vielleicht noch ne Idee was ich probieren könnte, damit es endlich mal funktioniert??


----------



## Bu11et (18. September 2010)

Evtl. neuladen/instalieren?


----------



## Faboulas (20. September 2010)

2 mal probiert und ist immer noch genauso wie vorher...


----------

